# Destroying furniture



## vizsla mommy (Nov 27, 2015)

We have a female Vizsla, 9 months old. I think she has a separation problem. When we leave she destroys things. We also have a 7 month old Boxer that she loves and we thought the two together would make them feel more comfortable when we are gone. We originally had them in our long hallway when we would leave but our V started eating at the drywall. We covered that with a board and the next thing she did was almost chew through a bedroom door. We then moved them into the living room when we were gone so they could be in a comfortable spot and be able to see out the window. We turned a radio on. They were good a couple days and then she tore a hole in the couch, stuffing everywhere. We put it all back in and duct taped it up, put a heavy canvas tarp over the whole couch and put the regular blanket covering over that and tucked it all in tight. She tore it all out, tore the duct tape off and made an even bigger hole. Now they are in a 10 X 10 pen in the yard when we are gone and now they are digging. We know its the V who instigates each bad behavior as we had a video running. Anybody have any ideas as to how to make her more comfortable about us leaving? She is a great dog except when we leave her.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Crate time!

Get a crate and start using it. She's not ready for that much freedom and independence even with a canine companion.

Start by feeding her in it and leaving the door open, maybe also putting some special crate treats in there at other random times during the day when you're home so she experiences the crate as a good thing.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Without a doubt, get a crate!

Puppies cannot be left with that much freedom and expected to be angels. They get into trouble when you're around and they will definitely get into trouble when they're left alone. If you acclimate her to crate I think that will resolve your issue. I also believe this is likely a boredom issue, not a separation issue. Give the crate a go and I think you'll be happy with the result aside from some expected protesting while she gets adjusted to it.


----------



## Gatsby2015 (Oct 26, 2015)

I agree, it sounds like it could be boredom. Our puppy is almost 6 months. He's never alone more than 3 or 4 hours, and then he's in his crate. He goes right in and snuggles down. We have someone come sit with him, or use doggie day care when we will be gone for work. They need lots of attention. This is our first V, and even after researching the breed, I was still surprised at how much he loves to be close to us and lots of playtime. He gets bored very quickly if he's not tired out.😊


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Even more than a boredom issue, I think it's a "youth" issue.
They chew 'til they're two!


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I notice you don't say how long you are leaving them for. Suggestions would rather depend on that. Personally at 9 months I wouldn't expect a V to remain happy for more than 2-3 hours but other people may have other opinions. 

As well as the crate, a dog sitter/walker may be a solution. I would be a little careful about introducing a crate if she isn't used to it, especially at 9 months. I don't think it is common but I have read of dogs hurting themselves trying to chew their way out of a crate! There are plenty of threads here (and elsewhere) about crate training a dog but it is important it is built up gradually - it isn't going to be an instant solution to your problem.

Our first girl was never happy in her crate when we were out (we used to record her and after five minutes she spent almost the entire time whining or barking) and that was only ever for a maximum of 1-2 hours. Since 10 months old she was left out and we have never had any problems with her but again the longest she was ever left was 3 hours and that was when she was older.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I get a picture of a pup that is frustrated and desperate. I think that you are right that it is a separation issue. Be very careful about the introduction of a crate & its use. Else it could make matters worse.

I's say that the ideal solution is puppy day care. Even if it's only short term while you train her to handle being alone. If not day care, a walker or sitter to break up her being alone. Otherwise I think you and she are on a slippery slope where you get ever more desperate and she gets ever more frustrated. Worst case: a neurotic pup that needs a (very expensive) behaviorist, or has to be re-homed or worse.

I hope that I'm seeing the situation as more bleak than it actually is, but that is how I see it.

Bob


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree with Bob and suggest starting separation training immediately.

Having just dealt with a rescue who had severe separation anxiety, the crate will likely not help, and your pup stands a good chance of self injury in trying to escape the crate (broken teeth, damaged muzzle, etc). I would certainly work on crate training in the meantime as well, but it will need to be a gradual introduction. 

There are many good threads on crate training, and separation anxiety, and some good articles online. 

With my recent pup it took me 4 weeks with constant training to get past it. I also used Rescue Remedy. 

If you can't deal with this on your own I would suggest working with a behaviourist. This can get a whole lot worse if it isn't brought under control, and it isn't fun for your pup, or you.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't think we have enough information to accurately diagnose the cause of the mayhem. We're using the OP's hypothesis of "Separation anxiety", and although that might be the actual cause, we still can't tell for sure. And, accurate treatment requires accurate diagnosis. So, I think the OP should give us more details about the pups behavior in general, and what her lifestyle/routine is so we have a better sense of things. Right now, there's vastly contradictory recommendations, which must be very confusing for someone trying to figure out what to do and looking to us for help.

IMNSHO, FWIW, every V needs a crate, that this one doesn't seem to have one stands out...true, to be effective, both the owner and puppy need to understand and use the crate properly, but to rule it out entirely goes against everything we all know to be true about them and their needs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Either with, or without separation anxiety, I would take the crate training slow in a dog that's never been crate trained as a young puppy. Just wouldn't want to create a problem, if I didn't already have one.

JMO
Most teenage pups are going to wreak havoc on a house if Left home alone, same goes for the digging in the outside pen.


----------

